# table of contents for multiple word files



## Geekylady (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

I have to make the table of contents for my thesis which has 7 chapters. I can make a separate table of contents for each and then paste them as a picture file. But it does not work well with all the chapter files. For most, the page number is lost. I tried to link them in ONE document by two methods:
1. copy pasted every chapter in its correct order
2. Inserted each chapter as a linked file in a master document.

In both the above methods, the formatting of the individual chapters is lost, some of the figures do not appear, and also the word document (of 230 pages and many figures) makes teh system slow,sometimes corrupting the file.

So what way to generate a complete table of contents for the whole thesis?

thanx a lot
any sugegstions are appreciated


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I was able to create the Table of Contents in one document then copy/paste it into another document. Not as a picture, just a regular copy/paste. Cut/paste works, too.

I couldn't delete the word "Contents" at the top, but I was able to change it to "Chapter 1"

If a document changes, you have to update the TOC in that chapter and replace the corresponding section in the TOC document.


----------



## Geekylady (Nov 12, 2008)

If I paste the TOC straightaway, the formatting changes...so did u rearrange the chapters titles and page numbers?
Yeah I changed the 'contents' to 'Chapter number too'


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

The page numbers remained correct. My test file was just a very simple series of forced page breaks, so may not have run into complications you face.

Try doing a saveas with a document that has the formatting you want, insert it's TOC, then delete the remainder of the document. (Hint: You can make sure not to lose the formatting you want by inserting the TOC somewhere between the first character and the last, and delete those characters individually. This will avoid Word's nasty habit of deleting formatting commands that are right next to those characters.)


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi GeekyLady,

The correct way to do this is via Word's RD field - you use a separate RD field for each source document, in conjunction with a ToC field in the target document.

Using RD fields, you can have a separate document that has nothing but the ToC for all your Chapters - or you can put the TOC into, say, your Chapter 1 document. Check out Word's Help file for the details.

If you run into any problems, post back. Do note the field syntax, especially for the path separators. Also be aware that immediately you create an RD field, Word formats its text as hidden.


----------



## Geekylady (Nov 12, 2008)

the RD field code is not accepting the file name... {RD "filename.docx"}
I have all the files in the same folder. Is there a mistake in the code?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi GeekyLady,

Does your target document have a ToC field? If not, the RD fields pointing to the source documents won't accomplish anything. Also, you need to put the file path into the field. Alternatively, if you're keeping the files together in the same folder, you can instead code the field as:
{RD "{FILENAME \p}\\..\\filename.docx"}
using Ctrl-F9 for both sets of field braces.


----------



## Geekylady (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey
I got it!!! thanx a lot...I was giving the file path improperly...actually giving the whole path with2 slashes \\ works well
however, if the files are in the same folder somehow the system searches for them in mydocuments by default!
So I am giving the whole path name and generating TOC for 7 chapters together!
thank u so much


----------



## Kate26 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here you have informations, how in 10 minutes create table of contents in word:www.spistresci.y0.pl/en.html  step by step, www.spistresci.y0.pl/en.html , I hope it will help you


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kate26

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry to have to be the bearer of bad news, but what you've described on your website is by no means the correct way to create a Table of Contents - especially one that spans multiple files. I suggest you take time to study Word's TOC and RD fields.


----------



## Kate26 (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried to create that table of contents by manually and I made it. I know this is not how exactly it should be done, I mean automatically. But fo someone without that kind of requirements It should be enough. By the end of next week I will try to improve this site. Thanx for suggestions.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kate26

The way you've described creating a Table of Contents is much harder than using the TOC field that is built into Word. The automatic TOC is really simple to use - for a basic Table of Contents in a document using Word's outline-level formats or heading styles, simply insert a TOC field and it's done! And, with your approach, adding, deleting or changing a heading is much more work to update - Word's TOC field requires only a print preview to update.

For some pointers, see:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/word-help/create-a-table-of-contents-HP005189293.aspx
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/285059
http://www.shaunakelly.com/word/numbering/tableofcontents.html


----------

